# GM CEO Confirms Chevy Cruze Diesel Version In U.S



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

"I drove it the other day. It is great, these new diesels are quiet. Should make it in the low- to mid-40s, and that's with an automatic"

They could just fix their A/T and then there wouldn't be a difference.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Quazar said:


> "I drove it the other day. It is great, these new diesels are quiet. Should make it in the low- to mid-40s, and that's with an automatic"
> 
> They could just fix their A/T and then there wouldn't be a difference.


Need to get rid of the torque converter and input/output pumps for that... Basically a computer controlled manual, with a computer controlled clutch... 

Mike


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

hmm, maybe when it's time to retire the eco this would be a good replacement. i hope they really do go through with it and it's not stillborn like the baby duramax for the 1/2 ton trucks was.


----------

